# people think that i'm retarded..



## Aly (Jun 13, 2016)

I guess it is an accurate assumption, because I am "mentally challenged" due to DP/DR, but I am not autistic. I work at Walmart and one of my coworkers literally talks to me like I'm retarded. She comes over and helps me/asks how I'm doing, and says "good job" to me with a pat on the back. She speaks to me like I'm a child and she speaks to me in a high-pitched tone. I make a lot of mistakes at work, because I have a poor memory, and I never know what's going on.. hell I'm lucky if I can remember what day it is. I feel like shit. My mind is so blank.. I feel slow all of the time. I just want to be normal...I've already dealt with enough in my life..


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Honestly, that sounds kind of nice and i'm sort of jealous. You have a job, you have some1 helping you out and saying "good job".


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

I've had this multiple times. People thinking I'm retarded because my mind goes totally blank and I have no memory.


----------



## 999661 (May 10, 2016)

lol, sounds like the who is a bit retarted is this girl and not you... and also, other people are too unaware of most of whats going on around, in that sense everyone is a bit depersonalized..


----------



## meekah (Sep 28, 2015)

yea man , i worked at walmart its actually a decent job to have with dp because there seems to be alot of "slow" people working there... Just ignore that person, they don't know shit about you.


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

Our society just doesn't take anything to do with mental illness/deficiency well so I always figure it's best to leave it off the table if possible. I would just try to smile and get through the days. And occasionally bust out something really surprisingly smart to put her in her place in the best way possible. Because our base intelligence is still there underneath it all, of course.


----------



## Aly (Jun 13, 2016)

she never flat out told me that i'm mentally challenged, but she treats me like I am. I guess I should be grateful bc I have gotten fired twice and almost a third time due to my cognitive problems.


----------



## 999661 (May 10, 2016)

Exactly, given the number of ignorant, judmental, stupid people out there, I prefer to never tell anyone about DP or anything, otherwise many will just understand it as they will and will look at you like your some kind of weirdo or something lol

ALso, learn the art of wisdom, the art of wisdom is knowing what to ignore, it all gets easier when you just dont your attention/energy to what is not necessary


----------



## 999661 (May 10, 2016)

Let me see how well I'm doing in terms of reading people ala sherlock holmes style

I will guess that you, Aly, do the following thing:

1) You spend a good part of your time using your cell phone or computer, be it talking to someone, watching videos, TV, reading stuff on the internet (probly about DP lol) etc...

2) you usually do the above until late in the night

3) you are not really mindfull of what you eat. You often eat junk food like potato chips, drinks soda most day like coca cola, eat lots of sugar everyday and complex carbs like pasta. You also dont eat much vegetables like lettuce, broccolis etc..

4) you dont exercise much, dont go for walks, and spent a lot of your time sitting.

5) You have a habit of thinking a lot, when you walking city your mind is usually onto some train of thought and you rarely find yourself in the moment, simply noticing your surroundings.

6) you are a chronic worrier, there is always something to worry about.

Please, with all respect, tell me how many of these i got right and what have i got wrong?


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Fesh said:


> Let me see how well I'm doing in terms of reading people ala sherlock holmes style
> 
> I will guess that you, Aly, do the following thing:
> 
> ...


Gotta admit, it's not wrong at least lol. But is there something wrong with compex carbs from pasta? Complex i've read articles about complex carbs being good for anxiety, because it gives the body steady energy throughout theday, instead of an energy spike from sugary things.


----------



## bioluminescence (Dec 16, 2013)

This is strange because for me it's almost the reverse, people don't seem to even think about the possibility that I might have a mental illness. I know that may sound like a good thing, but it's actually very bothersome because when I do display any of my "visible" symptoms (ranging from mildly spacing out to a full-blown anxiety/panic attack), people are always very shocked and confused. This, then, makes me feel worse because I feel like I've caused others to worry because of me (and also because shocked and confused people aren't good at helping panicked people). I guess the solution would just be to come out and say "hey, I'm mentally ill, so if I exhibit these symptoms please do this to calm me down" to everyone that I meet but I'm just not brave enough to do that. The stigma is too scary, and I hate it, but it's difficult to fight it.

I find myself telling new acquintances that I have "bad hearing" lately, even though my hearing is perfectly fine. In fact, I find that hearing is how I experience the world to the fullest, like I'm not a visual person but I'm definitely an auditory person. It's almost kind of funny tbh.


----------



## Aly (Jun 13, 2016)

so here's an update.. today, she high fived me and said "good job for putting an item in the right bin".......


----------



## empty (Oct 29, 2016)

Yeah and it's really bad when you're a student.


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

As someone who works with developmentally and intellectually delayed people at my school, I have to let you know that there's a difference between that and being mentally ill. It looks like your coworker needs to understand that as well. Are you planning to speak to her about the way she's been treating you?


----------



## Aly (Jun 13, 2016)

dissoziation said:


> As someone who works with developmentally and intellectually delayed people at my school, I have to let you know that there's a difference between that and being mentally ill. It looks like your coworker needs to understand that as well. Are you planning to speak to her about the way she's been treating you?


nah, just not worth it tbh. I know she means well.. I just have to not be bothered by it.. they don't know a thing about me.. they don't know what I've went through and what I struggle with


----------



## Leva91 (Oct 31, 2016)

I feel often so retarded because of blank mind and bad memory. And i am member of mensa. This is so wrong, because i cant use my potential.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Aly said:


> nah, just not worth it tbh. I know she means well.. I just have to not be bothered by it.. they don't know a thing about me.. they don't know what I've went through and what I struggle with


It must be 10x times better than if she was yelling and talking shit to you right?


----------



## Aly (Jun 13, 2016)

Pondererer said:


> It must be 10x times better than if she was yelling and talking shit to you right?


exactly. I know that my coworkers have probably talked about how stupid and slow I am, but I can't let that bother me, because they don't know why I act the way that I act.. they don't know how my mind operates.. they just think that they have an idea about what goes on, but they don't actually KNOW what goes on


----------



## Lostsoul26 (Nov 9, 2016)

I think people were confused as what was up with me but now since my nervous breakdown last year I feel like they know for sure I have a serious mental illness
 like everyone knows but does not comment on it unless I want to talk about it.smh crazy after being dpd for 8 years last year was the worst.I got on an maoi called nardil n lost my shit completely went into a psychosis.I was desperate I could not stand another minut being in this lifeless hell hole.and for a while even coming back from the hospital I kind of wanted to be back in the psychosis Cruz at least I had an escape from my do.fukin crazy I know now looking back at it its just emberassing n very scary


----------

